# Michael Stackpoles' At the Queen's Command



## old wallie (Aug 23, 2011)

I enjoyed reading this first book of a Trilogy.  I found his characters well developed, in a very different way than people think today.  I found the steampunk elements enjoyable.  I also am looking forward to the second book that is supposed to be published in Dec.2011.
      The main concept of the book is that North America in 1760's is ruled by two countries and the colonies of these countries are in conflict.  There are elements of Magic and Strange beasts.  There aren't the separate political elements that happened in history.  The main portion of the book is about a conflict between the two countries.  As a person who has spent a some time working on improvements in wooded country, I could relate to much of the problems encountered.
     I enjoyed Mr. Stackpoles' early books, and became turned off by some of his later writings, so I'm happy that this book was tightly well thought out world with good characters.


----------

